
Google’s China plan isn’t just evil – it’s bad for business - SREinSF
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/googles-china-plan-isnt-just-evil--its-bad-for-business/2018/08/09/143046be-9c12-11e8-8d5e-c6c594024954_story.html
======
writepub
1\. All other major tech and non-tech companies comply with Chinese
regulations, to access their market. Why's Google's attempt any different?

2\. If not Google, another American company, like Microsoft, will gladly fill
Google's void in China by cooperating with Beijing. This is Google's loss with
no impact to China, and gain for Google's competitors, who don't give a crap
about being evil

3\. While criticisms levied against China are fair and valid, America has an
equally hostile tech policy - it routinely restricts tech exports to countries
it sanctions, leveraging it's tech leadership position. For certain markets,
alternatives don't exist, like in desktop PC processors where AMD and Intel
are the only practical options, both of which are American. No wonder China
arm twisted Intel into licensing x86 to Chinese manufacturers

While IP theft is unacceptable, China's stance of restricting American tech
penetration de-risks itself from sanctions. Not to mention all the NSA
backdoors in American tech that make it untrustworthy to adopt without audit.

